# my cat is about to get put down



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

well, after 20 years my cat has started to die, im going to the vet soon (where he has been for the past few days) to say good bye for the last time, this is so sad hes been my best friend for as my whole life, hes infact older than me, he slept on my pillow every night, its goning to be hard with him not there, i cant beleve the vet siad that if we left him he would die in a few days, he seemed so healthy eating fine, drinking fine, shwoing no sines of being ill. i cant beleive this is happening i never thought it would, it will be a long time before i can go back to my norml life, i cant stop crying, things will never be the same...


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

just got back from seeing him at the vet, he looked so pleaded to see me, it was like ther was nothing wrong with him, but ill never see him again, i cant stop crying, i miss him so much


----------



## kungfukitty (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm so very sorry. I lost Holly almost 2 weeks ago and know how much it hurts. Hang in there.


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

My cat was put to sleep last year, at the age of 16. I know how you feel...

Many hugs    .


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Jezza. I'm so very sorry. Your cat has played a huge role in your entire life, and I can understand your disbelief. My heart goes out to you. You must have taken excellent care of him to have him live such a long life. Your last visit brought tears to my eyes. God bless.


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

thanks for the kind words, sleeping is tough with out him, i find it hard just to lie there and try and sleep with out the need to go and see if he was waiting out side to some in.
i heard noises in the night, and for that split second i thougt he was alsive and clawing at the door wanting to go out or something, im trying to keep busy, but when ever i used to not have anything to do, i would go and sit with him, it is so paint ful i just want him back, i wish he was here and i could just lie with him and cuddle.
im going to make an album and put all photos in it of him, he was such a good cat, ill nevr forget him.


mmm, just looking over my previous posts, some over a year old, i was worrid about his kidneys then, new that that would be what killed him, its hard to belive that when he died that was just about the only thing that was in good shape


----------



## Lexy (Sep 6, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know what you are feeling right now. Its been a week and 2 days since I put Reggie down. He was 17 and a huge part of my life. Nighttime is hard, I keep waiting for him to jump up on the bed and snuggle down to sleep.

The best advise I can give you is this, you have given him a great life and took care of him better than anyone ever could. As each day goes by it will get easier. I still have my moments but nothing like it was a week ago. Remember, he will always be a part of you. That is something that will never go away.


----------



## Mickey's Mom (May 5, 2005)

I lost my Lily a week ago yesterday. She was 4. I still don't know what happened. It's hard. Hugs to you in your loss.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

Awful sorry to hear of yourloss. We loss Mitsie last December after 14 years and it took awhile to get over the pain. God Bless.


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

its sad, im not looking forward to picking up his ashes, as it will feel so final, i know he watching over me tho, i have my teddy, snowey in bed with me now, as it feels so strange sleeping by my self, i looked in to snowys eyes, and he looked at me and it felt so strangoley like it was my cat inside, it gave me a huge warm feeling and has made me happy, i wanted to say good bye to him one last time and hold him, with out a tube coming out his foot, and him lieing on his side struggling for his life, and i feel ive had my wish, ive felt i have said good bye properly, and now i can look at old pictures of him and smile.


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

well i just put all his ashes around a plant we got, in a flowerbed he liked, it was sad, but now he is finally free


----------

